# Won't STOP barking!! Help please!!



## Charlie's Mom (Feb 19, 2010)

Help!!! Charlie is now about 5.5 months and BARKS at EVERYTHING!! He is a great driver, but when we are stopped at a light, a stop sign, anything...he goes crazy and barks with no sign of stopping. We have tried the "quiet" command, a pinch collar with a correction, and nothing helps. I feel like it is a fear based response on his part, but we don't know why? He has been very well socialized I feel and loves people once he meets them. I work at an office where I can bring him a couple times a week, and without fail every time someone walks up the stairs, Charlie goes crazy....barking and barking. He even breaks at children, which is awful....we are planning on starting a family soon and want to feel good about Charlie being around kids! I am so desperate for some advice....I don't want to have to resort to a barker breaker collar...but I feel like I am at my wits end! He's had 2 in home visits with dog trainers, and 1 puppy class and this is really his only issue. Any advice is appreciated!!


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Charlie's Mom said:


> Help!!! Charlie is now about 5.5 months and BARKS at EVERYTHING!! He is a great driver, but when we are stopped at a light, a stop sign, anything...he goes crazy and barks with no sign of stopping. We have tried the "quiet" command, a pinch collar with a correction, and nothing helps. I feel like it is a fear based response on his part, but we don't know why? He has been very well socialized I feel and loves people once he meets them. I work at an office where I can bring him a couple times a week, and without fail every time someone walks up the stairs, Charlie goes crazy....barking and barking. He even breaks at children, which is awful....we are planning on starting a family soon and want to feel good about Charlie being around kids! I am so desperate for some advice....I don't want to have to resort to a barker breaker collar...but I feel like I am at my wits end! He's had 2 in home visits with dog trainers, and 1 puppy class and this is really his only issue. Any advice is appreciated!!



ok, heres my advice, i have a barker, (see my sig line), get some pop cans rise them out, go to the dollar store and buy some marbles, put about 6 marbles in each can, tap the top closed, you`ll have to do this at home for now, when he starts barking for no reason throw the can at him, if he keeps it up throw the other cans, always say NO! or what ever command you use when you throw the can, he`ll think you lost your mind throwing things at him, but after a few times he`ll get the idea, this method also works for other negative behaviors, after awhile all you have to do is mention "Mr. can" or pick one up and he`ll stop


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Clicker and treats, with the Quiet command, worked for me. A prong collar just ramped her up but the clicker is a beautiful tool!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

ken k said:


> ok, heres my advice, i have a barker, (see my sig line), get some pop cans rise them out, go to the dollar store and buy some marbles, put about 6 marbles in each can, tap the top closed, you`ll have to do this at home for now, when he starts barking for no reason *throw the can at him, if he keeps it up throw the other cans*, always say NO! or what ever command you use when you throw the can, he`ll think you lost your mind throwing things at him, but after a few times he`ll get the idea, this method also works for other negative behaviors, after awhile all you have to do is mention "Mr. can" or pick one up and he`ll stop


I am not an expert but could throwing cans at him possibly freak him out and cause him to have fear of balls or something?


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

I thought you just shake the cans. Throwing them seems a little strange, but glad it works for the op.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

LaRen616 said:


> I am not an expert but could throwing cans at him possibly freak him out and cause him to have fear of balls or something?


no, this method comes from a retired military trainer, that has been doing this for 45 years, others on this board use the can method also, my 3 have a fear of the can, nothing else


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I use the can/plastic bottle with stones or coins for a few things. Apache only has to see it and he immediately stops whatever he's doing, Kiya needs it rattled or thrown in her direction mostly for barking on the fence line. In the house when puppy gets too wild playing with Kiya or chasing the cats. I find it's much better than yelling "bla bla bla bla bla".
The element of suprise when thrown in thier direction is a quick "stop now" almost immediately for us.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

it does work really well for those "fence runners"


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Well...sometimes. What helps is when I walk to the fence, put myself between Kiya and the fence, then she walks away from the fence or I will take her by the collar. The neighbors are down to 1 dog and he's pretty good he doesnt run the fence.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Shaking the can with the marbles I have heard of; not throwing at the dog.

And live with/married to a former military K9 instructor, trainer and handler.....


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I don't aim for my dogs, just in thier vicinity when it's intense fence barking outside. In my house the poor cats would have heart attacks if it was the can was thrown. I started using the can when Apache was a pup about 7-1/2 years ago, recommended by his breeder & my trainer.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

ken k said:


> it does work really well for those "fence runners"


Ahhhh...interesting. Hondo runs the fence when ever we fire up the tractor or lawn mower, barking like an idiot. Drives me nuts. And with the (loud) equipment running, he really doesn't focus on voice commands. I'm not opposed to trying the marbles in the can. 

I would suppose I need to work on it before I work with the equipment because he won't hear the marbles, and will just chase the can..... but I could utilize it for the barking at the cats and running the fence, and then he'd associate stop barking/running when he sees the can (or bottle), right? I would also add the verbal command too, right?


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Lilie said:


> Ahhhh...interesting. Hondo runs the fence when ever we fire up the tractor or lawn mower, barking like an idiot. Drives me nuts. And with the (loud) equipment running, he really doesn't focus on voice commands. I'm not opposed to trying the marbles in the can.
> 
> I would suppose I need to work on it before I work with the equipment because he won't hear the marbles, and will just chase the can..... but I could utilize it for the barking at the cats and running the fence, and then he'd associate stop barking/running when he sees the can (or bottle), right? I would also add the verbal command too, right?



after a few times, all he has to do is see you pick up the can, he`ll stop


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Smithie86 said:


> Shaking the can with the marbles I have heard of; not throwing at the dog.
> 
> And live with/married to a former military K9 instructor, trainer and handler.....



so what do you do when the pup ignores the "shaking of the can"? to be honest it does not matter to me if anybody believes or have heard of this method or not, some may think its cruel and or mean, the OP has a problem with her pup, 2 instructors later and her problem is not solved, and she`s concerned about the pup barking at kids, which she wants to have later, so what about the pup?, if this behavior is not brought under control whats next for the PUP, a "rehome" or a trip to the pound because they dont know how to deal with the problem, its just a suggestion whether or not they use it, is up to them, but at least a suggestion is out there


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

When Dexter started his barking at everything phase, instead of trying to figure out why he was barking I tryed to shake a can of penny's to quiet him, he barked louder and lunged for the can of penny's, took it, rolled it on the ground and played with it and "killed it" I am pretty sure If i ever threw it he prob would have chased it.... needless to say that method def didn't work for us, and I realized that the same thing dose not work on every dog, there are no quick fixs when it comes to any animals behavior (human or canine) 

Dogs are creatures with feelings emotions If you believe your dog is barking out of fear, i wouldn't recommend punishment to try and stop it! You have a very young puppy on your hands kinda like a pre-teen, very impressionable, still learning, still bonding with you learning to trust you. Throwing something at the dog to try to stop a behavior may stop the dog from barking, but why was your dog barking to begin with, because he is afraid? Now that doesnt seem very fair, teaching your dog to listen to you out of fear will more then likely damage your relationship, and your dog will learn to not trust you.
A better way, when your dog starts to bark (if you learn to catch your dog right before he starts even better!) redirect him to you, Once you can get his attention away from whatever is scary and he stops, give him something he REALLY loves, maybe a delicious treat, a tug game, a job, sit/down/stay for a treat? I personally don't want a dog that respects me out of fear, I want a relationship that is built on mutual trust. 
If your dog is sacred of something he needs to know his "leader" is there to protect him to call the shots about whatever it is that is scary. Its really not fair to punish a dog for something he doesn't understand is wrong.

The what were the instructions the trainers you used before? If you are not happy with your current trainer, there are bundles of great trainers all with many different methods and ideas you could always look into as well... i am sure you could find great recommendations on this board. In the meantime I also second, Teaching your dog how to speak and be quiet on cue for fun and bonding


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Fritz was a machine gun barker at everything. 3 weeks of a dogtra collar has it reduced to almost nothing and never needing to use it.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

*Can of Noise*

It works because the sound interrupts the dog's behavior, and
then once interrupted, the misbehavior stops, and the dog can then be redirected. 

Doesn't matter if it's pebbles, coins or what in the can. Bend the can's sides so it doesn't roll much and toss it. 

This is the same method described by "The Puppy Wizard" who stole the idea from Dr. Dare Miller, who did the research and developed throw chains eons ago.

It's not cruel, it's a useful application of sound and science and involves
no pain, no compulsive correction which causes a breakdown of the bond, and costs nothing,
uses no electrocution.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

My dog is afraid of a squirt bottle...you know, the ones used for cleaning; we had some empty ones and filled one with water when he was a puppy (since he hates water spraying at him anyway) and we used it to correct barking in the house (at nothing) and that's pretty much all we corrected. But even to this day if I pick up the squirt bottle he'll shy away from me...although he's brave if it's not in my hand. This method only works if the dog doesn't enjoy water being squirted at them...and the dog is responsive to training; I would have to squirt him once and say 'no' and he'd respond to it. Some dogs aren't quite that easy. haha


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

Would this work while your on a walk? SHould I carry the can during our walks like in a pocket or something? Hero is great in the house and most the time in the care but as soon as we are out ANYWHERE he barks maniacally at EVERYTHING!! dogs, people, squirrels, trees, cats, kids, he wants EVERYONE to know he is there. He is pulling on the leash and going nuts. My wife went and got a bark collar but I really don't like it and I don't think it works, he will bark on and on get shocked, bark like he is scared or hurt then keep barking... I have to basically put him in a sit, and hug him close to get his attention. I really want to socialize him more but he is kinda rude so it makes it hard, when he was younger we took him to petsmart and petco all the time but now he is just so loud in there I can't do it to them. He is 5 months old almost and has completed Puppy kindegarden and passed his AKC S.T.A.R Puppy certification. The hurricane sandy has stopped us from going onto basic obedience until the school opens. He did great in class! I exersize him daily and he doesn't bark at my 2 kids or wife but god forbid someone comes to the door or he sees you while we are walking. He is getting so **** strong it is getting harder to control him. Any advise would be great!!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

In the car: crate him with a meat filled Kong and block his view by covering the crate with towels. Allow for some ventilation. Then ignore everything he does. Scaring an already frightened dog is sad and leads to more problems.
If you have a helper, have that person click and treat (but dog in the crate) for being quiet. 
Safe travels.


----------

